# Venus Williams-30 Bilder



## freak123 (1 Juli 2006)




----------



## Joppi (4 Juli 2006)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die ist mir einfach zu maskulin.
Wenn ich da an ihre Schwester denke. (.) (.)

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## teufel 60 (4 Mai 2012)

find beide irgendwie lecker:thumbup::thumbup:und weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## Mike150486 (10 Mai 2012)

Joppi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die ist mir einfach zu maskulin.
> Wenn ich da an ihre Schwester denke. (.) (.)


Venus hat, im Gegensatz zu ihrer Muskel-Schwester Serena, ziemlich dürre Arme 

:thx: für Venus


----------

